# [Przenoszenie systemu]

## nostromo2

Witam, wymienilem dysk ostatnio w laptopie i postanowilem przeniesc system, aby nie marnowac czasu na instalacje.

Uzylem programu Partimage. Wszystko przbieglo zgodnie z planem ale na juz odtworzonym systemie mam maly problem. Otoz:

Wczesniej mialem na system partycje 19 G, teraz przydzial sie zwiekszyl o 16 G, czyly lacznie 35 G. 

System jednak pokazuje ze partucja ma 19, na dodatek :

*GParted pokazuje ze jest 30 i prawie cale wykorzystane miejsce   :Question: 

*Program cfdisk wyswietal komunikat :

```

Liczba cylindrów dla tego dysku jest ustawiona na 30401.

Nie ma w tym nic złego, ale jest to więcej niż 1024()...

```

Ogolnie nie widze roznicy w dzialaniu tyle ze polowa zeczy pokazuje system z 19 G a polowa z 35 ..

co jest grane  :Confused: [/code]

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie 'zeczy' a 'rzeczy'.

Anyway, zrobiles to zle, kopiujac na partycje o innej wielkosci, uzyj reiser2fs czy resize_reiserfs (generalnie, rozciagnij swoja partycje).

----------

## nostromo2

Nie moge, bo wszelkie programy typu cfdisk, fdisk, GParted itp pokazuja ze partycja jest cala wykorzystana tj. 35GB i nie moge juz rozszezyc..

PS no tak rzeczy .. gafa

Aha, zapomnialem  sumie o waznej sprawie:

System plikow to JFS

----------

## SlashBeast

Partycja tak, ale filesystem na niej nie. Zresizuj JFSa.

----------

## timor

Może partimage coś pokaszanił z tymi partycjami (bądź filesystemami). Ja to zawsze robię tak:

- robię sobie nowe partycje jak tylko mi pasi,

- formatuję,

- montuję z live cd starą lokalizacją i nową lokalizację

- kopiuję: cp -a /src/* /dst/

- instaluję gruba

Działa zawsze  :Smile: 

Co do narzędzia partimage to miałem (już pewnie z dwa lata temu) dziwne problemy z nim i niepotrzebnie zmarnowałem sporo czasu więc mu nie ufam (choć w ostatnim czasie mogło się poprawić).

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## SlashBeast

Partimage zrobil to co mial zrobic, dokladna kopie, jak zgrywasz ja na wieksze urzadzenie to oczywistym jest, ze trzeba rozciagnac filesystem. Tak jak np. dodajesz do lvma i rozciagasz.

----------

## timor

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Partimage zrobil to co mial zrobic, dokladna kopie, jak zgrywasz ja na wieksze urzadzenie to oczywistym jest, ze trzeba rozciagnac filesystem. Tak jak np. dodajesz do lvma i rozciagasz.

 Wiem. Trochę źle zrozumiałem nostromo - myślałem, że próbował to robić i dostał błędy - ale jeżeli próbował to robić narzędziami do edycji tablicy partycji to nic dziwnego  :Smile: 

nostromo spróbuj takiego czegoś na wszystkich punktach montowania z nowego dysku:

```
mount -o remount,resize /home
```

----------

